# Zore Gun Lock



## macNcheese (Jun 25, 2016)

I just came across this product. It looks amazing. Dare I say game changing? It's being released February 2017.


----------



## macNcheese (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 25, 2016)

That's pretty dang neat....


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 16, 2016)

An example of why I own Glocks, because cool shit always comes out for them first.

I want slow motion slide action too.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 16, 2016)

.......................what part of a caliber specific ejection port lock is "cool shit first for a glock"?

Clownshoes.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't use gun locks because I can. But for those who do it looks like a good option. And since my EDC is always with me, or close by, I know it's either me tampering with it or I am dead and the guy who killed me is tampering with it.


----------

